# réflexion du jour



## Akuna (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, Je suis en arrêt maladie et j'ai un parent employeur avec lequel je ne travaille jamais pendant les vacances scolaires, donc il ne peut pas y avoir de déduction de salaire. Doit-il transmettre tout de même une attestation de salaire et quel en est l'intérêt puisque pas de remboursement sécu ?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour


Vous travaillez jamais pendant les vacances scolaires avec se PE mais vous êtes mensualisé donc vous toucher tous les mois la mensualisation 
On est en juillet la sécu va vous demander vos salaire de juin mai avril  mars .... Pour calculer vos IJ
Donc oui faut que se PE vous remplisse l attestation de salaire 

Si c est un arrêt pour covid il n y a pas de jour de carences de la part de la sécu et de l ircem  50 % par la sécu + un complément par l ircem 

Si c est un arrêt hors covid 3 jours de carences par la sécu et 7 jours pour l ircem


----------



## LadyA. (22 Juillet 2022)

Oui vous transmettez,  et cerise sur le gâteau , vous aurez droit à des indemnités journalières car la sécu se fout de nos années complètes ou incomplètes.


----------



## Akuna (22 Juillet 2022)

un grand merci à vous pour vos réponses


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Pour les contrats en année incomplète 
Si votre arrêt tombe sur des semaines de non accueil vous ne déduisez rien mais vous ne pouvez pas toucher d'ijjs de la sécurité sociale pour cet employeur 

Si pas de deduction pas d'indemnisation


----------



## Giti (28 Juillet 2022)

A ce sujet j avais lu sur votre site
Quand nous sommes en année incomplète et qu une période d arrêt de travail se situe sur des absences prévues au contrat donc non rémunérées (semaines déduites du calcul de la mensualisation) nous ne devons pas déduire cette absence une seconde fois car cela reviendrait à la déduire deux fois
Effectivement le salaire est perçu par l assmât comme les autres mois du fait de sa mensualisation et du lissage des heures d accueil programmées mais réellement ces semaines ne sont pas rémunérées 
L assmat percevra donc son salaire + les IJSS
Par contre en année complète l assmat doit déduire avec le CCC les semaines d absences dues à son arrêt et elle percevra en compensation les IJSS correspondantes


----------

